# Quick Look: Tina Guo Infinite Bow (1.4) by Cinesamples



## donbodin (Oct 22, 2020)

Cinesamples has released a FREE update to Tina Guo Acoustic Cello. Version 1.4 of the Kontakt Player sample library comes with Cinesmplaes well known "Infinite Bow" articulations. In this quick look we have a listen to the new addition to this fan-favorite library.



All Tina Guo sample libraries by Cinesamples are currently on a 33% Off Discount during the developers Fall Sale
For all details visit Cinesamples: https://bit.ly/2GYuS3f


----------



## SlHarder (Oct 22, 2020)

Any hint of the "clicking" issue this poster and I have noted?

Just had a quick play with the update - anyone else getting clicks at the (infinite) loop points on some of the notes? Most noticeable one is on the highest Eb

Edit: And the highest F

Edit again: It seems to be on a lot of the notes actually, but only when they don't start with a legato transition. Going from F to Eb then hitting the infinite loop switch doesn't have pops, but just playing the Eb with the infinite loop does have pops. Anyone else able to replicate this?





__





Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato update is available.


Use the Connect exe. now, it puts everything in a folder for you. Install in Native Access, add serial, but reboot host.




vi-control.net


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 23, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Any hint of the "clicking" issue this poster and I have noted?
> 
> Just had a quick play with the update - anyone else getting clicks at the (infinite) loop points on some of the notes? Most noticeable one is on the highest Eb
> 
> ...


Funny, I haven't downloaded the update yet but I thought I could hear that in this video... Not to mention the loop points are noticeable in general.


----------



## SlHarder (Oct 23, 2020)

Leaving aside the click issue, I find the loop points for Tina infinite bow to be no more noticeable than the other variations one hears when closely listening to a sampled string instrument long bowing. This infinite bow is on par with the infinite in other CS Tina libraries and certainly useful when you need just another beat before a rebow in a slow tempo. And admittedly CS are attempting to create what a real string player could not.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 27, 2020)

Just downloaded this from my products on Cinesamples website. There is an nkr and nkc but no nki's. What's up with that? Don't I need an nki to get the 1.4 instrument?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 27, 2020)

Wonderful to have the infinite bow. Now more than ever I wish they would have captured her GREAT tone in a smaller room SO I CAN shape the mix - project dependent!!! Half the things I'd like to use this one on I cannot - because large space Tina was recorded in (that is baked into the samples) :(


----------



## dadadave (Nov 28, 2020)

Does anyone else run into issues when trying to update this? I received a continuata connect link from the vendor where I bought it (Time+Space), downloaded and installed it to replace the old version, now kontakt doesn't load it properly (says Demo, has garbled instrument UI) or expects me to activate it (when in fact it's already activated in Native Access)...


----------

